# Image for TCD758250 Elite



## tgmct (Jul 28, 2012)

*Guess it's my turn... The drive on my TiVo Elite (TCD758250) died. Anyone still have an image I can load on a new drive? TIA, Tim*


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

tgmct said:


> *Guess it's my turn... The drive on my TiVo Elite (TCD758250) died. Anyone still have an image I can load on a new drive? TIA, Tim*


Sent.


----------



## jdawg61 (Oct 6, 2019)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


My TiVo Elite died 2 days ago. May I get a copy of this image as well (TCD758250)?

Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

jdawg61 said:


> My TiVo Elite died 2 days ago. May I get a copy of this image as well (TCD758250)?


Sent.


----------

